# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Axiom AI limited, browser automation for everyone, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Website - axiom.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCuAkC77m9hFkvcahJtfYBhw

facebook.com/browserbots

twitter.com/AxiomRPA

linkedin.com/company/axiom-ai

instagram.com/axiom.ai

Co-founder and CEO - Yaseer Sheriff

Co-founder and CPO - Alex Barlow

Products and projects:

browser bots with no-code to automate your repetitive tasks

----------

